# 1 Month 2 weeks Old... Kitten Pictures :)



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

There getting to big to fast and im going to hate to have to give them away for there such a cute litter. Taking them away from each other is going to kill me  But i have two weeks left with them and then they go to there new homes.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

what adorable little babies! They all look so soft and cuddly!


----------



## violina23 (Jun 28, 2004)

They are so pretty!!!


----------



## Misty (Nov 14, 2003)

What cuties


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Why do they have to leave so young? My kittens are staying until at least 10 to 12 weeks.


----------



## Renea (Aug 6, 2004)

Most kittens are given away around 8 + weeks. Plus all my friends keep buggin me for them LOL so i told no earlier then 8 weeks


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

dying of cuteness over here!!


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

Its really hard to to get attached to a litter cos its so hard giving them a new home!
there all very gorgeous and people will fall in love with them straight away :wink:


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

CUTE! Are they all mitten pawed??


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Adorable!!


----------



## Joys (Jan 12, 2004)

They are all so fuzzy and adorable!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Renea said:


> Most kittens are given away around 8 + weeks. Plus all my friends keep buggin me for them LOL so i told no earlier then 8 weeks


The truth is, most kittens are given away at 8 weeks because someone long ago decided that since they had all their teeth, they'd be fine. The truth is, a LOT of socialization happens between 8 and 12 weeks, and they really need their mother during that time. A kitten who leaves too early misses out on crucial learning on "how to be a cat" from their mother. Kittens who leave at 12 weeks are statistically much better off, less prone to litterbox issues developing, behavior issues developing, etc. So maybe you should tell your friends to keep their pants on, and they will get a better adjusted, better behaved kitten out of it. I'm not saying that your kittens aren't wonderful now -- but it has been proven that 8 weeks is too young to leave their mother.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Ack! The huge orange pile o' kittens is too cute!!!


----------



## Ant (Aug 13, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Renea said:
> 
> 
> > Most kittens are given away around 8 + weeks. Plus all my friends keep buggin me for them LOL so i told no earlier then 8 weeks
> ...



in all my life ive never heard of this. 

2 more weeks and they are gone...im gonna miss them...but 3 cats are enough... its getting to the point that at time i have to keep the computer room door shut...the last thing i need is them or my hardware getting messed up due to them chewing on the wires


----------



## Manda-chan (Aug 30, 2004)

My cats were around their mother till they were 8 months old. I have to say they learned a lot and i've *never* had any bathroom issues =P

Amanda


CUTE kittens though =P


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Ant said:


> in all my life ive never heard of this.


I would say that reputable breeders of cats are the best reference. Check any reputable breeder and they will say 12 weeks. There are many websites that say why, if you want I will find them for you. In fact, I bet there are numerous threads on here about it -- that's where I first read it. You could even PM Sol -- she is a Devon Rex breeder, and knows everything about those things. 

Manda-Pan, 8 MONTHS???? Woah -- that's a long time, it was nice that they were able to stay together so long.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Such cute kitties! The kitties have such a deep orange color to them, I'll take the orange one with the white belly please :!:


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Here is a link explaining in more detail why you should wait until 12 weeks to take a kitten away from it's mother -- I'm sure there are a ton more if you want them. 

http://www.breedlist.com/faq/young.html


----------



## Ant (Aug 13, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Here is a link explaining in more detail why you should wait until 12 weeks to take a kitten away from it's mother -- I'm sure there are a ton more if you want them.
> 
> http://www.breedlist.com/faq/young.html


no i dont want them....read the message in your PM box and please refrain from doing it in the future


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That was really harsh (esp the PM) and not the point at all. I sent you and Renea PMs to share information. That's what a forum is for -- there was no ill intention at all. Look around the forum for similar threads -- ask the breeders and past breeders on the forum, ask the vets on the forum, I was just sharing the same thing they would have said. It wasn't just "a da** website." It was a reputable one. And I posted it because I care. I know lots of people haven't heard it -- but lots of people don't do research on cats. 

By no means was I saying that any kitten taken away from it's mother will grow up angry and mean. I know there are many healthy cats who were raised without their mother from an early age. That's pretty inevitable at this point -- it happens all the time. 

I shared the information because if owners are in control, it's obvious that they should read up and do their best by the kittens, which is why I posted a reputable website to share information. If you thought I had any other intentions, you are sadly mistaken. To lash out is not well-founded, because it was obvious that I shared information that many here have already done, with no ill intention. This forum is where I first got the information. If you don't want information, then a simple "no thanks" or ignoring it would have been a better answer, because you will inevitably be given lots of information on a forum. And I'm sorry but I can't "refrain from doing it in the future" -- this forum is for posting what people know, posting opinions, and sending pms. I didn't do anything wrong -- it's not my fault you didn't want the information, so you shouldn't have been so mean in your PM. No harm meant. Sorry you're upset.


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

*I 100% agree with ForJazz* that kittens need to stay with their mother for 12 weeks. I am going to be getting in pregnant ferals soon, but I MUST take them away at 8 weeks...only because the mom is feral and needs to be spayed and go back home. I really wish I could leave them with her for 12 weeks, but it just isn't possible  

Abhay


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

spittles said:


> *I 100% agree with ForJazz* that kittens need to stay with their mother for 12 weeks. I am going to be getting in pregnant ferals soon, but I MUST take them away at 8 weeks...only because the mom is feral and needs to be spayed and go back home. I really wish I could leave them with her for 12 weeks, but it just isn't possible
> 
> Abhay


Oh I know -- it happens all the time, or babies need to be human raised and bottle fed because the mama kitties get sick or abandon them, bad things happen. I wish all kittens were lucky enough to have the option of staying with their mother longer. Bless you for fostering the ferals by the way -- good luck with that and be sure to post about how that goes!


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I couldn't imagine my poor lil' babes leaving at 8 weeks. I can hardly stand that they'll be leaving at 12 weeks (they're 9 1/2 weeks now)  It's amazing how much development occurs in that time, it really is best to leave them with mom for as long as possible.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

It's nice that we have the research now. I don't know how recent it is, but I'm glad that the standard is changing pretty widely now.


----------



## genEus (Sep 7, 2004)

Ant said:


> ForJazz said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a link explaining in more detail why you should wait until 12 weeks to take a kitten away from it's mother -- I'm sure there are a ton more if you want them.
> ...


Well, that was uncalled for! Any intelligent source of information on cats will tell you that 8 weeks is the _absolute minimum_ when a kitten can be separated from her mother. It is a law in New York state that a breeder shall not release kittens or puppies less than 8 weeks of age at a bare minimum. TICA recommends 10 weeks (if I'm not mistaken), but the optimum is 12.

Please refrain from being ignorant and ungrateful when people in their best intentions offer you useful information. :roll: 

ick.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think it would be useful to review these rules:


. Members should post in a way that is respectful of other users. Flaming 
or abusing users in any way will not be tolerated and will lead to a warning or ban. 

c. Members are asked to not act as "back seat moderators". If members note an issue which contravenes something in this policy document they are welcome to bring it to the attention of the Cat Forum Moderators. Members who consistently "act" as moderators may be warned. 

l. The above forum rules where applicable also apply to private messaging. Abuse of the private messaging system may lead to warnings (as above) and/or the revokation of private messaging.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

As a former breeder, I can assure you that reputable breeders and the cat associations recommend that a kitten not leave its mother until 12 weeks. I think it's terribly sad that shelters must release the kittens before that age.


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

This is one of the reasons I decided to break free of the rescue and adopt the kittens out myself. Here's what the foster coordinator said:



> We adopt at 8 weeks. Kittens grow so fast that by the time they are 3 months old they are already getting so big that they no longer look like the cuddly little fuzz balls that people are looking for. Folks will adopt older kittens of course but most people want them as soon as they are a bit independant of Mom. Besides about 8 weeks Mom is pulling away from the kittens-her job is done.


 8O

People are adopting cats, not kittens. If they're not going to be interested once the kittens stop being "cuddly little fuzz balls", maybe they shouldn't have a cat. And Scully certainly did not start pulling away from the kittens at 8 weeks, she became even more involved, playing with them and taching them how to hunt (Da Bird, that is). *sigh* Some people....


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Well I think that a good caring person would leave the kittens with their mom for however long they need to be, which is 12 weeks. I'm sorry your not one of those people....

Abhay


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

This thread has run it's course.


----------

